# Ammy 4 month Australian Shepherd



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Here's our 4 month aussie pup Ammy  some of these are from 9-10 weeks. She's a pattern white that can hear perfectly fine as far as we can tell!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful photos and what a sweet looking little girl. Glad to know that her hearing seems okay.


----------



## missPenny (Oct 2, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Pretty puppy! Is she a mini or a full size Aussie?


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

She's a full aussie! At 16 weeks she's about 22 lbs. I'm hoping she'll round off in the 35-40lb range but it's hard to tell! Mostly I can't wait until her coat comes in


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks it was hard to tell in the pictures. I have a red merle mini aussie. He weighs 11 pounds at 6 months of age. Actually daughters dog, but he spends a lot and I mean alot of time at grandmas. 

Very pretty puppy again. It will be interesting to see her all grown up.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Aww I love red merles  we almost got a red merle boy instead of our pup!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

She is gorgeous! And what stunning blue eyes. That black/white photo is especially gorgeous.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

Kyndall54 said:


> She's a full aussie! At 16 weeks she's about 22 lbs. I'm hoping she'll round off in the 35-40lb range but it's hard to tell! Mostly I can't wait until her coat comes in


Update for her weight as she goes!! I'm trying to figure out when mine will top off because at 7 months he's 32lbs. But he's male and they tend to be larger and then when he fulls out with coat and mass. BtW BEAUTIFUL girl. I love these pics. Her eyes and everything are stunning  Do you find it fun to just stare into them??


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I will update as she gets older! My vet said usually you can take their weight at 4 months and double it, and that's a general estimate. So maybe your boy will top off at about 50? What do you do with him as far as exercise and entertainment? Thanks for the compliments!! I'm a professional photographer so I do take a lot of pictures of her eyes  I'm just happy it seems like she'll be above 30 lbs! My aunt and uncle have a massive 85 lb golden that she loves playing with, but right now he always bowls her over cause she's so small. I just want her to get big enough to hold her own


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

CuddlyKat said:


> Update for her weight as she goes!! I'm trying to figure out when mine will top off because at 7 months he's 32lbs. But he's male and they tend to be larger and then when he fulls out with coat and mass. BtW BEAUTIFUL girl. I love these pics. Her eyes and everything are stunning  Do you find it fun to just stare into them??


Yes I second this. Trying to figure out my boy too. 24 pounds at 14 weeks. 

Love your little girl!


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

Kyndall54 said:


> I will update as she gets older! My vet said usually you can take their weight at 4 months and double it, and that's a general estimate. So maybe your boy will top off at about 50? What do you do with him as far as exercise and entertainment? Thanks for the compliments!! I'm a professional photographer so I do take a lot of pictures of her eyes  I'm just happy it seems like she'll be above 30 lbs! My aunt and uncle have a massive 85 lb golden that she loves playing with, but right now he always bowls her over cause she's so small. I just want her to get big enough to hold her own


I've seen some huge male Aussies recently, like hitting 70lbs and I def dont want him that big lol I like him decent sized and with me being able to lift him if anything. lol I'm hoping for 55 or so. Not over 60lb. And we play fetch. I just introduced him to a frisbee. Nothing high but just that it moves and he should chase it and carry it like the ball lol Hasn't gotten how to pick it up if it fall flat a certain way though. It's funny when he tries. lol We go to the dog park sometimes but some dogs are rowdier and I don't appreciate some tricks he picks up lol so I try to stick with a certain crowd. We play little games inside and then there's walks along some trails. He swims sometimes at the park too. I'm trying to come up with new things.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

sclevenger said:


> Yes I second this. Trying to figure out my boy too. 24 pounds at 14 weeks.
> 
> Love your little girl!


What kind of dog do you have atm? And that seems bigger than mine. But I started tracking in months and my sense of time is off sometimes....


----------



## amp23 (Apr 24, 2013)

She is beautiful! I've never seen one like her before.

I am not as familiar with problems in dogs- why would there be a chance of hearing problems?


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm with you on the dog park, we took her there after she got her second round of shots to socialize her and she did well, but there are a couple dogs that go there pretty often that just pick on her and I think it hurts her confidence . We haven't been back in awhile. But there's another golden down the street she plays with often and he's super nice and gentle, so I think that's the better route. We live by a pretty huge lake I'm hoping I can convince her to swim this summer once the water gets a little warmer! I'm excited to buy a doggie life vest


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

amp23 said:


> She is beautiful! I've never seen one like her before.
> 
> I am not as familiar with problems in dogs- why would there be a chance of hearing problems?


Amp23, white ears in dogs can be a sign of a loss in pigmentation in the ear which effects the nerves that are in charge of hearing. Pigment loss is impossible to see, you won't be able to tell if he's deaf right off the bat just by looking inside of his ears. But just because your dog has white ears doesn't mean he'll be deaf, but there is definitely a chance. This happens with aussie's as well as boxer's and border collies, and some other breeds in particular.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

I found that he just followed other dogs in in the midst of his herding lol And then he followed the ball in and new he'll readily head for water. The park is nice because it's huge and there are great dogs and for the time being I'm in an apartment for another few months. But younger dogs tend to get picked on as they're more unsure of themselves. And bigger dogs even when playing bumps into him and I was scared he'd get hurt and he started thinking rough was fine with me too :/ soooo other methods. It was just nice because they say no forced exercise the first year so like I've been trying not to do loooonnng walks and any hiking or anything like that. thankfully he's gotten into fetch.


----------



## amp23 (Apr 24, 2013)

Kyndall54 said:


> Amp23, white ears in dogs can be a sign of a loss in pigmentation in the ear which effects the nerves that are in charge of hearing. Pigment loss is impossible to see, you won't be able to tell if he's deaf right off the bat just by looking inside of his ears. But just because your dog has white ears doesn't mean he'll be deaf, but there is definitely a chance. This happens with aussie's as well as boxer's and border collies, and some other breeds in particular.


That's really interesting. I'm a lot more knowledgeable in horses- I know there can also be problems with horses born completely white (affects internal organs-they end up not being able to survive), but I didn't know something similar (although much less deadly) happened in dogs too. Thanks for answering my question so quickly!


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

amp23 said:


> She is beautiful! I've never seen one like her before.
> 
> I am not as familiar with problems in dogs- why would there be a chance of hearing problems?


Just to continue on what Kyndall54 is explaining. Aussies with excessive white can sometimes be due to a double merle pairing which has a 25% chance of a lethal white pup which is in danger of eye sight issues, hearing loss and/or both. And same goes for any breed with merle genes. I got that question quite a bit when my pup was younger and his colouring around the ears and eyes was really pale.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

The no forced exercise is hard  we live in an apartment too so sometimes on her walks she just wants to GO and we play in the fields by our place instead of the concrete. She got stepped on a couple times at the dog park and acted like her leg had just fallen off, she was a big drama queen about it. I'd check her leg for pain when it was bent and extended right after but she was fine 5 minutes later when I had a treat . My fiancee always says she deserves an oscar for her performances haha. A lot of other people have just gotten puppies around our complex right now too so we've been able to play with them which has been nice! I'll see if she'll follow my aunts golden in the water this summer, crosses fingers since it's a low impact sport that will wear her out .


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

CuddlyKat said:


> Just to continue on what Kyndall54 is explaining. Aussies with excessive white can sometimes be due to a double merle pairing which has a 25% chance of a lethal white pup which is in danger of eye sight issues, hearing loss and/or both. And same goes for any breed with merle genes. I got that question quite a bit when my pup was younger and his colouring around the ears and eyes was really pale.


Indeed, this is why you want to get a pup from a reputable breeder because tri's can be cryptic or phantom merle's even if they have little to no sign of merling on their body. If they carry the gene and you breed two merle's most of the puppies are put up for adoption for being deaf or blind, sometimes both .


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

haha your's too?! When I first got my pup he had a limp, any time he felt he was not okay, even before he got touched he would pick a paw up and limp. I brought him to the vet! the first time!!! lol >_< I felt so tricked.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

CuddlyKat said:


> haha your's too?! When I first got my pup he had a limp, any time he felt he was not okay, even before he got touched he would pick a paw up and limp. I brought him to the vet! the first time!!! lol >_< I felt so tricked.


haha! I was actually pretty lucky the first time it happened there was a WSU vet student at the dog park and she took a look at Ammy and told me that the herding breeds tend to be really dramatic and that she was fine. The way she was acting I was about to take her but she was just being dramatic and fine 10 minutes later . She still does it sometimes when she trips, she'll just look at me with her paw in the air, then I'll throw the ball and she chases after it. My friends think it's hilarious.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

So cute :3 He hasn't done it in a while but it may just be since he's older and bigger lol


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

What a beautiful pup!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

CuddlyKat said:


> What kind of dog do you have atm? And that seems bigger than mine. But I started tracking in months and my sense of time is off sometimes....


Australian Shepherd. I just weighed him when I posted that lol. I weigh in months too


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

That is one beautiful Aussie pup you have! And I've never seen an Aussie with blue eyes before, is it common?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful! And wonderful photos. 



Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> That is one beautiful Aussie pup you have! And I've never seen an Aussie with blue eyes before, is it common?


Yes its common in some of them.  The AKC web site says this


> Eyes are brown, blue, amber or any variation or combination thereof, including flecks and marbling.


When Jasper first came to me he had two bright bright blue eyes. Now one is still blue and the other is half blue half brown.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Can also be green, but no accepted an can be rare. 

Royce is an odd one, he has a half blue/half amber an then half green/half amber,this eye will probably be completely amber though, the.green fades more everyday it seems into amber.


----------



## CuddlyKat (Apr 22, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> Beautiful! And wonderful photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Escher has a bright blue with flecks of darker blue and then the other is half hazel half blue with the most awesome fading from one colour to the other.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

What a beautiful dog!! Wow, absolutely stunning, you're going to get stopped in the streets a lot lol.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> What a beautiful dog!! Wow, absolutely stunning, you're going to get stopped in the streets a lot lol.


Thank you!! Haha people do stop pretty often to pet her, I just found Kikopup today on youtube and we're going to be working on her shyness although she's already been doing pretty good with about 70% of strangers. The other 30% she shies away from to hide behind us. I put bows in her hair yesterday because people keep thinking she's a boy, people couldn't get enough of it .


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Kyndall54 said:


> Thank you!! Haha people do stop pretty often to pet her, I just found Kikopup today on youtube and we're going to be working on her shyness although she's already been doing pretty good with about 70% of strangers. The other 30% she shies away from to hide behind us. I put bows in her hair yesterday because people keep thinking she's a boy, people couldn't get enough of it .


Get use to being stopped by stangers. I have had people pull over on the side of the road to meet Jasper when we are walking. Its really kinda creepy. haha


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

sclevenger said:


> Can also be green, but no accepted an can be rare.
> 
> .


I have personally never seen green eyes on an Aussie older than 6 months. Most Reds will have green eyes for a little while as their eyes transition from blue to amber but Ive never seen them stay green.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> That is one beautiful Aussie pup you have! And I've never seen an Aussie with blue eyes before, is it common?


Blue eyes are quite common, My first Aussie, Jack, had two blue eyes. 
Hawkeye has a blue part in his left eye, here's a pic of it










Kyndall, your Aussie is very cute!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Keechak said:


> I have personally never seen green eyes on an Aussie older than 6 months. Most Reds will have green eyes for a little while as their eyes transition from blue to amber but Ive never seen them stay green.


I've never seen them green either. My breeder said they can stay green, but its extremely rare for them too. She said she has only seen one, and it wasn't even in her lines, so who knows. lol.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry I missed your post!
Went back to check on your other one to lead me here.. 

Keep up with your stories & updates!!!
Looove reading them.


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

She's really gorgeous, I'm glad she's all right with her hearing


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

What a cutie!!! Congrats!!

We have a mini aussie and when we first took him to the dog park, we would also whine and wimper if a dog so much sniffed him the wrong way and come running to us crying. We would just say in a serious, but happy tone, "You're fine!" And push him off of us to go play! The more we did that, the more he learned to stand up for himself and now he only whimpers when he's really scared or trying to tell us he's uncomfortable with a situation. We didn't coddle his puppy whimpers and now he can handle himself pretty well.


----------



## Fantasia ryon (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi!  I was wondering if you could tell me a little bit about my australian shepherd cowboy I got him when he was almost two months old now he is almost 5 months old his coat is still short and I was wondering if it takes a while to grow I noticed online some Aussies that was 7 months and didnt have that long of a coat his hair is starting to get longer on the back of his hind legs and chest here are some pics starting when he was a small pup till now
View attachment 97114
View attachment 97122
View attachment 97130
View attachment 97138
View attachment 97146
this last photo is cowboys mother.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Fantasia, I have read that it can take 1-2 years for an aussie's full coat to come in. Ammy's hair is still growing and isn't anywhere near a "full" coat yet!


----------

